# Left-handed picker!!



## rockinglicks

I love to be a good guitarist but I’m just a beginner still I am having fun. I wanted to learn how to play acoustic guitar. I am left-handed and need lessons for a left-handed picker. Thanks


----------



## PetrB

DON"T DO IT! There is no reason to play left-handed anything, the being left handed the lamest rationale in the book.

Learn the proper way. 

What you think is a disadvantage is a bit of an asset -- your left hand fingers all the notes and chords. 

One way or the other you're eventually going to have to fine tune small muscle control in each hand: it is unavoidable if you want to be any good.


----------



## hreichgott

Isn't there a tradition of left handed guitar?
(unlike other stringed instruments)


----------



## rockinglicks

I don't have any idea at all. I am confused! Guess I have to learn right-handed then.


----------



## PetrB

rockinglicks said:


> I don't have any idea at all. I am confused! Guess I have to learn right-handed then.


You can do whichever you choose. Both hands are involved, all the famous left-handed guitarists, way more than likely, could have been equally good right-hand guitarists. Its a self-perpetuating sort of myth that lefties should play guitar leftie 

If you want to later pick up a fiddle / violin, though, best to learn the guitar "right-handed."


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Learn right-handed. It will make life easier later on in areas like buying guitars and guitar parts. I am left-handed and I play right-handed mandolin, guitar, and banjo.


----------



## rockinglicks

Wow! sounds great! Anyway Thank You all for your feedback. Appreciate it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Delicious Manager

Just a little postscript. When you think about it, learning an instrument like the guitar (or violin, or cello) requires BOTH hands to learn completely new skills. Handedness isn't really relevant to this scenario and, therefore, there is no advantage (only disadvantages) to learning an instrument 'left-handed'.


----------



## rockinglicks

Thanks for your advice.


----------

